# Pearl



## Mary-Anne (Nov 4, 2012)

I really need some advice as I am rubbish when it comes to genetics  , I got 4 pearl mice yesterday all of which have too dark top colours, does anyone know what I could put to them to lighten the colour to get them closer to the standard?


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

you can't outcross to another variety to lighten the colour.You will need to select from the lightest individuals you breed or get a lighter pearl to put in.These are father and two sons from the same litter.If all you wanted were pearls you would discard the dark one.


----------



## Mary-Anne (Nov 4, 2012)

Thank you, looking at your photo the ones that I have got look nearer the colour of the darker one - what colour is that and is there any hope of lightening the colour?


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

the dark one is a silver grey.The dark is carried through to the root of the hair.If yours are dark on the surface but when you blow on the coat the roots are white,then they are dark pearls.Yes you can lighten them by selection .I don't know what ambitions you hold with them but it's very difficult to produce winners as they suffer really badly with moult marks and tan around the vent.Probably better as a second string variety .Blues are also difficult to win with.Not that I want to put you off some people and I'm one of them are happy ticking along with varieties that they find pleasing regardless of winning a rosette.


----------



## Mary-Anne (Nov 4, 2012)

I will have a look at there coats a bit later but it looks as it I have picked something that is for the more experienced fancier, yes they do have a bit of tan aroung their vents. Will have a long hard think! Why are the blues difficult to win with? I do also have a trio of argente and a trio of black tans, what in your opinion would be the best variety for a novice? I would love to do well at shows.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

blues also have problems with tan/white vents and also the shade of blue is variable and open to interpretation.They often compete against blacks which do much better in those departments.Argente and black tans are much better prospects.


----------



## laoshu (Sep 16, 2009)

I got the chance to see one of your pearls up nice and close at one of the shows Sarah, I must say it was stunning! Its fur looks and feels a bit like a rex rabbit but not as dense. I noticed it didn't seem to have guard hairs. I can really see your appeal with them.


----------

